# Opinions Needed: Tarpon 100 vs Ride 115



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, as the title states, I am looking for some opinions. Last year, I bought my first kayak, a new Tarpon 100. I really like this kayak, but after looking at the Ride 115, I feel it may be better suited for my fishing needs. First and foremost, I like the fact that it has deeper channels on the hull and a flat surface to stand on, making it more stable for standing and fishing. I tried standing a few times in my Tarpon last year, but I believe had I set the hook on a good fish, I would have went overboard! Second, I like that it has a larger front hatch for storage, and an overall higher weight capacity.

For any of you out there that has experience with the ride, what is your opinion of it? Is there justification for me to possibly sell the Tarpon and upgrade, or am I wasting my money? I really wish there was some way for me to demo one, but unfortunately in my area, I'm not sure that is an option. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

was standing and paddling my first day with the ride 115. Its maneuverable and good in all water conditions (around here). Its a pig at 75lbs but is rated to hold 500 lbs. which is a lot for a 11.5ft yak. cant imagine anything as stable other than a nucanoe. The cuda 12 is a good choice or slayer . 

I love my ride though.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Lots of good stuff going on with the Ride for sure.
What type of water do you paddle most of the time?


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I fish mostly calm waters, small lakes and ponds. Spend a ton of time fishing AEP in the spring, and some of the local lakes here in SE Ohio. Would like to spend some more time on the Hocking and learn how to fish it.

I guess the main reason I'm looking for something stable to stand in is because I spend so much time fishing AEP. I love spot fishing, but it is hard to do being so close to the water level. As far as the weight limit is concerned, I'm a pack rat, and I can almost guarantee that I'm pressing the weight limit on the Tarpon.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a Tarpon 100 I love it but you mentioned standing up in your yak and with that said I would not recommend the tarpon, it doesnt have a good place to stand. I have a Malibu stealth 12 and it is great for standing up and fishing but the Tarpon not so much.
hope this helps


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I have paddled both the tarpon and ride quite a bit and have access to both of them....both are great yaks. If you upgrade to the Ride it will not disappoint and you will love it. 
If I had to say there was one thing I didn't like about the ride it would be that it is much more awkward to carry than the tarpon. If you have to carry any distance at all you will want a dolly (same with most sit on tops that you can stand in).

-Neil


----------

